# Am I really INFJ?



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> things that don't gel with me:
> INFJ: "fight tirelessly for an idea they believe in" - they're important to me yes but generally i say my piece 2 or 3 times and that's that, i do take action on small levels but don't "fight tirelessly" for it.
> 
> "when people challenges or criticise infj principles/values, they are likely to receive a strong response" - not really, i mean i can get defensive but also see their point of view before replying and i do try to come to a compromise
> ...


The confusion is definitely understandable. I too see the comments that come from that website as a bit of an exaggeration of how we actually behave. I'm never going to give up my values but as you said, I'll say my piece then leave. I don't enjoy arguments and if people can't see my point of view, I will not try indefinitely to get them to change their mind.

Whether you're settled on a type or not, I'm glad you're figuring it out  even if it's slowly coming together.


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

JennyJukes said:


> things that don't gel with me:
> INFJ:
> "INFJs cherish not just the act of being in a relationship, but what it means to become one with another person, in mind, body and soul." - not really, i mean, i see us as a team but still with our individual strengths and don't see our "souls" becoming one - i don't think that's how it happens.


If it is anything helpful, this is a very 'sensorish' thing to say. Especially the last sentence. You respond to the quote as if it would 'literally' mean that two souls become one. I recognize this trait from a lot of other sensors that I know. 

Small addition for those that might get butthurt over this: No I'm not saying sensors cannot derive alternative meanings from text if they wanted to, I'm just saying they naturally have a tendency to take information at face value and take it literally.

I'll add another thing that might help you decide between dominant Ni or Si. Ni doms have an eye for 'uniting' ideas and finding similarity in concepts. They do this automatically. I'll give you an example. You are watching a speech from someone who is giving a lecture on sales tactics. He is speaking about how a lot of salesman make the mistake of only focussing on the 'what'. They want to tell you about their product, and how good it is. He proceeds to tell you that the 'why' part of your sales pitch is a lot more important. "People don't buy what you do, they buy why you do it". Ok, you understand the concept and it is now stored in your mind.
Later, at the supermarket you see people standing in a queue. One man is skipping the queue, obviously being in a hurry. He says "Please can I just go in front of the queue here, I'm in a hurry?!" One woman from the crowd is annoyed and responds, "why should we let you in front? None of us here like waiting in a queue". The man says, "I'm sorry, but I have to go home quickly, I heard my dog got hit by a car!" The previously annoyed woman quickly stands aside and lets the man pass.

An Ni dom would probably very quickly recognize the concept as being similar to the one he learned about in class. "People don't buy what you do, they buy why you do it". Anybody can do this, and this is just a simple example, but Ni dominant types operate naturally in this mode. 

If a dominant Si type would look at the man trying to jump the queue, it would be more likely that it would remind them of a past instance where something similar happened. For example, how there was a kid in elementary school, trying to jump the queue when there was ice cream being handed out.

Ni finds similarity in meanings and concepts and unites them. Si recognizes how things are similar in a literal way, in how things actually are. Which do you find yourself doing more often?


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

* *




@*JennyJukes*

The only thing I got out of that is that you're a "feeler" and you're not an INTJ or an Si dom and you might dislike Te.

Hi, I type as INFJ but recently I did tests "INFJ or INFP" and "INFJ or INTJ" just for fun and low and behold I didn't come out as INFJ for either...

If I think of it separately, I think that I'm an I (only slightly), N (definitely), F (definitely) and J (definitely). Therefore I do conclude I am an INFJ but I'm not sure? So help me out? roud: Oki.

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I have had severe social anxiety in the past but now only has a small impact on my life. I also have PTSD from childhood abuse (emotional/mental)*

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*The first one (the sea) but I imagine myself walking with someone else ^_^ describe it as peaceful, nostalgic, basically positive. I was brought up next to the sea. *Maybe sensor, getting feely vibes.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*Flexible, able to adapt to others personalities through body language and general sensitivity, always on time *F over T. 
4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*I just want a normal life... married with children and not struggling. Possibly because I was brought up by a poor, single parent. I just love children and want my own ones who I can love and guide throughout life.
Would not want to be someone who has no life plan or no goals - I don't like uncertainty or nothing to strive towards.*

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*I think about this a lot. I think of myself as being sweet and sensitive but I think I might come across as distant because I'm scared of being rejected. I think people think I'm weird, and I think I am in a playful way, but people see it in a weird worthless way. But that's my low self-esteem talking.
*
6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
*Equality, freedom, open-ness, determination, liberation, bravery, kindness, strength, teamwork, independence. basically things in that way, they're mostly to do with other people's liberation, freedom, my own bravery and strength and the world as whole being kind, strong and working together. *Feeler.

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*if its sudden I will be surprised but think of ways to deal with rather than writing myself off. eg a progressive disorder in my family = shocked/upset but immediately "how can I take this positively?"
* Feeler.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome?
*physically become nervous, sweat, hyperventilate... but just get done. I don't think, I just act/do without thinking.*

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome
*really happy my heart rate will be up very high I will talk a lot probably make no sense *

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction
*I really love one-on-one interaction I feel like I can get to know anyone this way, in group interaction there are so much dynamics going on I cant get a feel of how others really are because someone might present themselves differently in a group setting. sometimes when people are together theyre not really open to other people but when u get the people one on one they'll open up.* Feeler.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*I don't really care for tradition in the sense of marriage, gender etc but sometimes its nice to hold on to a bit of your societal culture and to respect others cultures/rules. I think its a good thing we're different and can learn from each other. my relationship to society is I think we should be kind but I don't think this necessarily means giving away all our resources, that's not the way to solve anything.*

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*I just see them as the same as me, they're supposed to be leaders not bosses. they do need to be assertive but not mean.
*
13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
*I plan my life basically everyday so there isn't much chaos or disorder. the chaos I do have is the mess I make around me lol or going into things without reading instructions or thinking logically.* Not Si dom. Perhaps a dislike for Te.

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*being severely ill, not being able to have children or a family to look after.*

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by? *a family.... and like I said earlier, having a dysfunctional family probably did it but I think just naturally I like to look after others *Feeler.

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Reading/films as it gives me something to talk about, debating etc. Drain: ?? anything i'm forced to do.* Could you elaborate on this for me?

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*so I can meet others like me so I know the things I feel the things I think aren't just me being crazy. I think infj does appeal to me... kind but honest.*

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you
*no probably not idk


There's not enough information for me to type you. If you'd like my opinion you could fill this out:*
* *




0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Can't say I'll get anything more out of this questionnaire but I hope I will.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

@The Anchor lol it's funny because had i been asked that question a couple years ago i'd be like "oh yes we are SOUL mates!!". it's hard to explain but i mentioned earlier i was quite mentally ill in my teens and very alone with a refusal to accept anything less than perfect and had this idea in my head that there had to be a soul mate for me and nothing else was possible. however, i've had cbt to rationalise these thoughts and have become the person i wanted to be... so i don't know if i was an unhealthy isfj?

your example is difficult for me: i wouldn't do either i don't think lol. my focus would just be "omg i hope that guy is ok" i don't think i would automatically start thinking of concepts or the past.. maybe another example could help?


@yay
yeah no doubt for me that i'm a feeler 


#16.. i wonder what i meant. i always answer based on how i'm _feeling_at that moment. i guess, if i don't want to do something eg don't want to work with this person = totally drained before even doing it. really enjoy working with this person = really energetic. don't want to learn about maths and other scientific things i don't understand = drained. learning about psychology and whatever else i enjoy = energetic.




your questionnaire:*

*

1*. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it*:

first picture? 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mtsacprof/30565531943/in/explore-2016-12-02/

it's a cave. i'm inside it looking out. maybe i've just been in a shipwreck, or i'm a heroine in a magical place, i'm looking out at this beautiful view and thinking maybe the world is ok...... describe: it *physically* looks like a dark/scary place but it doesn't *feel* that way.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions*? omg i'm going to miss my favourite band/artist/musician this is so fucking unfair god hates me!!!!!! outward I'm rly annoyed but trying to keep calm so as to let other people be calm.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?* yay party! get totally smashed and party and meet so many different people. convince my friends to party and be totally irresponsible and just drive home when sober/get a taxi.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? *well i'm drunk... so i say "that's such bullshit because ______". however, if i was sober, i'd say "oh well you could look at it this way?" and hope they say something nice, but if they don't want to accept a differing view then i just leave it and change subject.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?* depends. typically minor? silently disapprove or say something light hearted like "oh you do it like that?" and pretend I'm trying to understand... something completely dangerous, silently take action, whether that be getting highers involved and so on.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?* just being honest like if you're honest people will trust you and forgive you easier. also just being sensitive and nice. idk if they can change cause i feel like they're important to me.
*
7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?* i don't know i've always felt different like i knew the social rules (be pretty fashionable not... odd...) but could never force myself to be anything but myself. usually see things in positive lights. change about personality hmm i would be more willing to express my views rather than be afraid of confrontation 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?* hunches/gut feelings about bad things = I'm convinced I'm correct no matter what logic someone applies to say they're not true, i really feel the dread and black cloud hanging over me. it consumes my thoughts.. if these bad things are proven true, i will feel bad for a bit but then slowly see why it's not so "bad" eg: it's ok if they don't like me it's their problem. good feelings - idk it also consumes me i think about it a lot eg if a person likes me, its a self fulfilling prophecy because i will act positive when surrounded by them and so on. so yes these are mostly triggered by social behaviours/situations.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?* a - helping others b - being around people who are mean/show disgust in ur help... as u can see my life really revolves around people, i can't think of *activities* that energize me - just anything with people involved, i like to experience things with others.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?* i repress my controversial views or views that disagree with the group because i don't deal well with conflict i get very emotional. i also repress if something upsets me, or makes me feel strongly in any way, i don't know i just have a fear people will dislike me for my feelings

btw thanks for trying to help me


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

* *




@JennyJukes

yeah no doubt for me that i'm a feeler 

#16.. i wonder what i meant. i always answer based on how i'm _feeling _at that moment. i guess, if i don't want to do something eg don't want to work with this person = totally drained before even doing it. really enjoy working with this person = really energetic. don't want to learn about maths and other scientific things i don't understand = drained. learning about psychology and whatever else i enjoy = energetic.

Ah ok.


1*. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it*:

first picture? 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mtsacprof/30565531943/in/explore-2016-12-02/

it's a cave. i'm inside it looking out. maybe i've just been in a shipwreck, or i'm a heroine in a magical place, i'm looking out at this beautiful view and thinking maybe the world is ok...... describe: it *physically* looks like a dark/scary place but it doesn't *feel* that way. Auxiliary Ne, dominant Fi, maybe tertiary Si. INFP.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions*? omg i'm going to miss my favourite band/artist/musician this is so fucking unfair god hates me!!!!!! Dominant Fi. outward I'm rly annoyed but trying to keep calm so as to let other people be calm. Dominant Fi.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?* yay party! get totally smashed and party and meet so many different people. convince my friends to party and be totally irresponsible and just drive home when sober/get a taxi. Not a typical INFP response at all. The irresponsible part makes it seem like all of this is somewhat 'acting out'. Did you mean it in a fun way or did you mean it as a way to act out?

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? *well i'm drunk... so i say "that's such bullshit because ______". however, if i was sober, i'd say "oh well you could look at it this way?" and hope they say something nice, but if they don't want to accept a differing view then i just leave it and change subject. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?* depends. typically minor? silently disapprove or say something light hearted like "oh you do it like that?" and pretend I'm trying to understand... something completely dangerous, silently take action, whether that be getting highers involved and so on.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?* just being honest like if you're honest people will trust you and forgive you easier. also just being sensitive and nice. idk if they can change cause i feel like they're important to me.
*
7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?* i don't know i've always felt different like i knew the social rules (be pretty fashionable not... odd...) but could never force myself to be anything but myself. Fi. usually see things in positive lights. change about personality hmm i would be more willing to express my views rather than be afraid of confrontation Sounds like dominant Fi.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?* hunches/gut feelings about bad things = I'm convinced I'm correct no matter what logic someone applies to say they're not true, i really feel the dread and black cloud hanging over me. it consumes my thoughts.. if these bad things are proven true, i will feel bad for a bit but then slowly see why it's not so "bad" eg: it's ok if they don't like me it's their problem. good feelings - idk it also consumes me i think about it a lot eg if a person likes me, its a self fulfilling prophecy because i will act positive when surrounded by them and so on. so yes these are mostly triggered by social behaviours/situations.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?* a - helping others b - being around people who are mean/show disgust in ur help... as u can see my life really revolves around people, i can't think of *activities* that energize me - just anything with people involved, i like to experience things with others. What kinds of things?

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?* i repress my controversial views or views that disagree with the group because i don't deal well with conflict i get very emotional. i also repress if something upsets me, or makes me feel strongly in any way, i don't know i just have a fear people will dislike me for my feelings Dominant Fi.

btw thanks for trying to help me 

Going by your OP and this, I can't say that I think you're an INFJ. I think INFP is more likely but I'm not certain because I haven't seen enough proof of your other functions.

Maybe if you described 2-3 more pictures I could feel a bit more certain. 

Do you think you relate to INFPs? o-o


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yay said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




acting out?  no i just like to party, i just like to meet people. i don't like it when friends say "no lets be responsible and go home we've got ___ ___ and ___ to do tomorrow" because i just want to meet new people. i don't have self control when it comes to pleasurable things. sometimes they overtake my life even though i know it's not good for me. ok, often...




> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?* a - helping others b - being around people who are mean/show disgust in ur help... as u can see my life really revolves around people, i can't think of *activities* that energize me - just anything with people involved, i like to experience things with others. What kinds of things?



anything? everything? new experiences, old experiences, struggling times. i can imagine even like going to the ice rink with friends and seeing them have fun and have fun with them. 





> Do you think you relate to INFPs? o-o


i relate more to isfj infj even enfj than infp. one reason i don't see myself as Fi or FP is because i absolutely positively do not relate to P at all.

it's difficult because you're not inside my head so you can only ask questions i can't always have the answer to meh :/ and there's a difference between who i used to be (what i still sometimes hold on) who i am and who i want to be.. so idk..


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@JennyJukes

Ah okay! Well maybe this website will help? INFJ vs. ISFJ | Prelude Character Analysis You can scroll to the bottom and click "Compare other types".

Or maybe I can help if you have specific questions (hopefully ones that aren't too long / I don't have to write a huge page about xD)?


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yay said:


> @*JennyJukes*
> 
> Ah okay! Well maybe this website will help? INFJ vs. ISFJ | Prelude Character Analysis You can scroll to the bottom and click "Compare other types".
> 
> Or maybe I can help if you have specific questions (hopefully ones that aren't too long / I don't have to write a huge page about xD)?


it's difficult, i struggle with what's real and what's not... i have had mental illness in the past involving that. i think isfj is who i really am but in the past it's manifested into unhealthy N. but i don't know much about mbti to make that conclusion.

i'm pretty certain of introvert, feeler and judger. i just need more information on how to gauge whether i'm N or S. i guess because there's such stereotype of S being rigid/traditional/not "deep" i don't want to think of myself as that, even though i respect it in others.

thank you for your help roud:


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't write this in a friendly way but I don't mean it to be unfriendly/mean/rude.



JennyJukes said:


> i'm pretty certain of introvert, feeler and judger. i just need more information on how to gauge whether i'm N or S.


Si/Ni - Introverted perceiving functions filter/interpret data.

Si dom systemises what fits in.
Ni dom systemises what will be.

Sensing orients you towards sensory facts/details.
Intuition orients you towards abstract patterns/meaning.



> i think isfj is who i really am but in the past it's manifested into unhealthy N.


If you _are_ an unhealthy ISFJ you would either be in an Si-Ti loop, in the grip of Ne, or are actively repressing Ne. You don't change from sensor to intuitive, if that's what you were saying.



> i'm pretty certain of introvert, feeler and judger.


J means your first extroverted function is a judging function.



> i guess because there's such stereotype of S being rigid/traditional/not "deep" i don't want to think of myself as that, even though i respect it in others.


Si can be seen by others as rigid/traditional/not "deep" and Se can be seen as not "deep". I think you're referring to Si (ISFJ) so you'll need to communicate this to others if you bring this up elsewhere as S means Si and Se.

MBTI stereotypes

Some stereotypes are there for good reason, some stereotypes are created by ignorance and bad experience, and some are used to mock and make fun of people. Stereotypes will not tell you the motive of a person or the reasoning behind it. If you don't look at the motives and reasons behind it, you'll be ill-informed. Stereotypes for a good reason will group people together, stereotypes created by _ignorance_ breeds dramatics (no real meaning, no substance, instead of explaining something they just exaggerate on their ignorance in a way '_that paints others in a bad light'_), it serves to separate people - no one wants to be associated with it - _(why?)_ - because it's _false. _It sounds crap all over.

An Si dom can be considered rigid only because they are very observant and detailed. They know what works and what does not work. When they come to a conclusion they will be firm in this because they've vast stores of knowledge that they've gathered each and every day. It does not mean they can't change. They can and are willing to if there's good reason. Someone needs to prove to them or show to them why something should be done differently or why they should change their POV. They will not listen to flippant suggestions as they've already done their due diligence - this might not be apparent to most people so this can cause misunderstanding.

An Si dom can be traditional in the sense that they like to know what to expect. Anything other than that is a load of bull. Anyone can have "traditions" for any reason. If someone is an Si user it does not make them anymore traditional than anyone else in the strict sense of what most people consider "tradition", e.g. Christmas celebration.

"Not deep" is a false stereotype formed out of ignorance. It is stigmatised and dramatised. Any person can think and talk about anything they want to. 

Sensors, as compared with intuitives, are not shallow or less 'deep'.

We all have different approaches in life which can be based on our dominant function. Because of this there are certain topics we _like_ to talk about and certain topics we would _rather _deal with.

The functional stack does not tell you how good you are at things (it tells you what you like to focus on), nor does it tell you that intuitives are deep, it tells you your *preference* - how you like/prefer to interact.

When people say intuitives are deep what they really mean is, they like to talk about _certain _things. Those _certain _things might not be the kind of topics sensors like to talk about. But in general, as I said before, anyone can talk about anything!

Intuitives _like/prefer_ to discuss abstract things, sensors _like/prefer_ to discuss concrete things. None of it has to do with depth and it doesn't restrict either one from talking about the other subject. An intuitive can also enjoy talking about concrete things, just as a sensor can enjoy talking about abstract things. It's not a restriction, just a general preference.

*'Do you prefer to navigate the world by sensory facts/details' or 'do you prefer to navigate the world by abstract patterns/meanings?'*


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@JennyJukes

About the idea of deep.

Do you think staring at a tree is deep?


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

JennyJukes said:


> @The Anchor lol it's funny because had i been asked that question a couple years ago i'd be like "oh yes we are SOUL mates!!". it's hard to explain but i mentioned earlier i was quite mentally ill in my teens and very alone with a refusal to accept anything less than perfect and had this idea in my head that there had to be a soul mate for me and nothing else was possible. however, i've had cbt to rationalise these thoughts and have become the person i wanted to be... so i don't know if i was an unhealthy isfj?


I wouldn't mind too much about your past. Like you said, you were mentally ill, and mental illness doesn't have anything to do with mbti. So in your case the past (I don't know how far back?) is not a really good place to draw too many examples from. Unless it is about something that wasn't affected by your mental illness. The overall point I was making is that an Ni or Ne type would be more inclined to look for underlying meaning(s) out of a quote like that. Whereas Si and Se would be more literal in how they process it. But it is important to remember that with typology it is never black and white. We all have the 8 functions in our stack. Some are just used more often and are more prefered.



JennyJukes said:


> your example is difficult for me: i wouldn't do either i don't think lol. my focus would just be "omg i hope that guy is ok" i don't think i would automatically start thinking of concepts or the past.. maybe another example could help?


Well, ok. Maybe my example didn't fit the way I worded it. Sure, I think most people would first think of what the guy actually said. But after that, when you start thinking about it some more, this will be a difference in how the two types tend to process information. 

Another example is a personal one. I work in a medical rehabilitation center. At one time all the power went out and it lasted for 3,5 hours. A big disaster. Later I spoke to the dude that is the head of the department of facilities. He explained me how their emergency source for electricity also didn't function properly, which is why it lasted for so long. Then he said they were working on an improvement in their system to make sure it is impossible for the entire power to go out, would the situation repeat itself. Something with fragmenting the power supply into segments, so each section of the building had a different supply. So there is no possibility for a chain reaction. 

So, I had trouble following all the details. I'm not a technical guy at all lol. But I kind of had an impression. So I wanted to confirm if I had a right inpression. So while I was trying to picture in my head what such a system would be like, I suddenly thought of similar concept and said to him, okay so it's actually a bit like a big ship that has multiple floodgates on the inside at the bottom. So when the ships outside is torn open and water floods in, it cannot spread through the whole interior, because there are floodgates preventing that so it stays in one place. He responded by saying, "Ah yes it is indeed a bit like that. Similar concept."

So that is another example of Ni at work. It connects things that are different at face-value, while the underlying principle is similar. 

I'm not entirely sure how an Si dom would go about this, but I suppose they would be more interested in the details first. So when they want to confirm if their understanding is right, they would be more inclined to stick with those details and ask the guy if A, B, C and D indeed worked like this and that. They probably won't go conceptualizing the system, but rather understand it like it is. These examples are all very anecdotal though, so it would be awsome if an Si dom/aux could confirm/correct this or add something.

Another really good way to decide between types, is by looking into the inferior function. It is a lot easier, because it involves things we are not that well developed in, things we (secretly) desire, things we are uncomfortable with. How do we respond/act when stressed? Below are two links for you. One for inferior Se (INJ) and the other for inferior Ne (ISJ). 

Inferior Se: http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/76894-recognizing-inferior-function-infj.html 

Inferior Ne: http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html

Hope that helps you!


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

yay said:


> I didn't write this in a friendly way but I don't mean it to be unfriendly/mean/rude.
> 
> 
> Si/Ni - Introverted perceiving functions filter/interpret data.
> ...


thanks for your help, like i say, i barely understand functions, mbti and so on and only go off based what i've been typed as (including the official test) for years 

i do think i'm an S after all and you described it perfectly to me thank you  i didn't mean i changed from N to S but that my S was probably not developed in my teens and my mental health really messed with my personality and sense of reality. 

i don't think you come across as rude or unfriendly at all, you painted S (i and e) in a good light which is difficult to find. especially on here lol. 


myjazz said:


> @*JennyJukes*
> 
> About the idea of deep.
> 
> Do you think staring at a tree is deep?


not sure if sarcastic or not?  no not really but other parts of nature can be? but i think i definitely look at each individual part in their own way, see the details, attach meaning and so on.

@The Anchor the whole time i was the same as you, not technical at all, so i was like "what...". actually something similar happened to me yesterday, i was talking to a guy about his research and it was about creating cells??something? (like i say, don't know the scientific terms or processes) to slow down alzheimers and i was just "...." the whole time, the words were too much for me to understand, but i managed to understand it through my own research and interpreting it in different ways until we reached a consensus. i do that often. 

i've got to go to work but have a huge gap between services so i'll check out the inferior functions then


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

JennyJukes said:


> @The Anchor the whole time i was the same as you, not technical at all, so i was like "what...". actually something similar happened to me yesterday, i was talking to a guy about his research and it was about creating cells??something? (like i say, don't know the scientific terms or processes) to slow down alzheimers and i was just "...." the whole time, the words were too much for me to understand, but i managed to understand it through my own research and interpreting it in different ways until we reached a consensus. i do that often.
> 
> i've got to go to work but have a huge gap between services so i'll check out the inferior functions then


Okay, but how did your thought proces go? Did you look at some of the things he told you, and looked for similarity and specific things that overlapped in your own research? Or did you conceptualize what he told you so that you had a basic impression, and after that did a similar concept suddenly come into your thoughts, as if it required little to no actual conscious thought? 

And if you did both at one time, which did you do first?


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

The Anchor said:


> Okay, but how did your thought proces go? Did you look at some of the things he told you, and looked for similarity and specific things that overlapped in your own research? Or did you conceptualize what he told you so that you had a basic impression, and after that did a similar concept suddenly come into your thoughts, as if it required little to no actual conscious thought?
> 
> And if you did both at one time, which did you do first?


 the first one

as for the inferior function, the first link seems more like me


----------



## The Anchor (May 5, 2015)

JennyJukes said:


> the first one


 Ok that would seem to be more of an Si-like approach, recognizing familiar aspects from the past and building your understanding from there. Still, we are talking about one example here, which is always tricky. It's up to you to find a common theme in these things. The difference here is that Ni seeks to understand the principle first and works out the details from there, while Si is the other way around and tends to go straight into the details. 

This is why people that have a well developed Si function often make very good administrators and auditors. They tend to be proficient at handling details and are also really consistent with them, i.e. strive to work by standardized and familiar methods that can be repeated and are without risk. If you have a messy administration, just let loose some ISTJ's and ISFJ's and they will want to structure that shit to the T within seconds lol. I know, I exaggerated a bit there, but SJ's in general tend to be allergic to chaos and unpredictable environments.
Ni types have a lot more trouble with details on the other hand. Too many details can overwhelm them and even stress them out, especially at a younger age when Se is not developed at all yet.



JennyJukes said:


> as for the inferior function, the first link seems more like me


Hmm interesting, so you relate more to inferior Se. What parts of it do you relate to the most, and why? Which parts did you not relate to in the inferior Ne article, and why?

I hope I'm not boring you too much with all these questions, lol!


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

JennyJukes said:


> not sure if sarcastic or not?  no not really but other parts of nature can be? but i think i definitely look at each individual part in their own way, see the details, attach meaning and so on.


I wasn't being sarcastic it was more like saying Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. When overly simplified terms are used such as "deep" for Intuition people will naturally be like "oh I am deep" most people are deep either S/N.

When Ne/Ni is simplified into Deep it means that Intuition is about looking deeper into something. A Intuitive words will more than likely have deeper meaning the more Intuition goes into the meaning the deeper it goes. Kinda like the Rabbit Hole in Alice in the wonderland. It's like when "symbols" is simplified to explain Ni because for Intuition the world is symbolic. When I was young and forced my Ti I used this for my advantage because I knew how my mind worked ever since I could remember . When I would delve into Introverted Thinking with Ni-Ti I used a single word to be symbolic for a wealth of information, I could spend a week in a full blown Ni-Ti down the Rabbit hole through the vortex and into a black hole and summarize it all with a single symbolic word or sentence. That word or sentence I picked became a symbol of deeper meaning. 
When I write or make a post there will be a deeper meaning behind what I say. I prefer to try to be poetic in my writing if possible.....I stopped writing half way through because my mind keep going deeper into the subject and my Ti was trying find the words to express and keep up,which is why I went to Symbols to balance the concept of Deep


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

You seem like someone who values their own sense of inner peace and comfort, I see your values are more traditional and quite family oriented. - Si

You see yourself as open minded and flexible -Ne/Fe

You can adapt to people and you're sensitive to other's moods - Fe

The way you describe the reaction to stress is primary oriented on your body, sweatty hands, discomfort, which means you're aware of how your body reacts on stress quite well - Si

I think you're an xSFJ


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks all wil reply tomorrow when ive had time to think about things and post a reply 
really appreciate it ty


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

@*The Anchor* yeah it's difficult - when someone asks a question, i usually think of ONE example of that situation and answer based on that - so if i use N or S in that situation, i'll assume i use N or S in all situations, so it becomes biased.

i did administration at school and for some reason i was awful at it - i don't know how to use printers or file. i'm always quite messy with papers everywhere but when it's like that i feel it difficult to work in and have to tidy it before getting on with work. I've seen some people get all worked up about untidiness that they get sooo flustered and am like... chill.

but in my current work (people with disabilities) i have to deal with unpredictableness and chaos and i work quite well with it but that's because i have to convince myself every time that it's ok and i'll get through it. but yeah i think i can pick up on details really well.

why i related to inferior se: may misinterpret facts or see "intuitive" connections/meanings where there aren't - eg i get gut feelings people hate me etc then find out it's not true... not sure if that's what that means. overlooking details and arriving to conclusions which result in negative feelings eg the other day i opened up the wrong medication blister pack for my client and felt like i was stupid and then didn't realise until someone told me that his morning and bedtime medication had swapped around so his bedtime was now on the left (why???) and morning on the right (WHY???) and no one had told me so that's why i made an error, not because i was stupid. but at the same time i should have paid more attention and noticed it was different? but i had assumed it would still be the same as last time... ;X


for what i don't agree with inferior ne: "If I’m watching the devastating effects of an ongoing crisis and someone says to me,‘Don’t worry, everything is going to be fine,’ I come unglued. I steamroll over the person and mow them down!”" - no?? not at all - i know it isn't as black and white as being fine/dangerous and i don't get angry with it. i also don't get angry if someone denies what sense i'm feeling/smelling eg the example they used is if someone smelt of smoke and they said they hadn't been smoking - why would i get angry? maybe I'm smelling something else? or smelling things? or they've been around a smoker? lol. but the rest of the description seems right

so is it likely i'm infj/isfj but with either more developed functions or have some functions that are underdeveloped/unhealthy? I'm not really sure how it all works lol. in all i seem to feel more isfj though.
@*myjazz* 
thanks. no when i write or make a post generally it is what it is, no meanings. however as a teenager i found it difficult to express what my inner mind was trying to think/describe. i didn't have a grip on what they meant. so i would say things in abstract ways because i couldn't understand them in other ways. i think now i'm much more able to understand what i'm feeling and why, why things ARE etc so that's the way it comes out. although that doesn't mean i don't think of the different reasons that i may be feeling that way, i do like to explore that.




TheHuman said:


> You seem like someone who values their own sense of inner peace and comfort, I see your values are more traditional and quite family oriented. - Si
> 
> You see yourself as open minded and flexible -Ne/Fe
> 
> ...


yep
yep
yep
yep

thanks roud:


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I still think Fi dom but how about ISFP? You said you don't relate to Fi and FP because you said you don't relate to "P" at all but what do you mean by that? What is "P" to you?


----------

